# Eheim hose connector stuck



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a bit of a problem with my Eheim 3 canister filter. The hose connector that clicks in seems to be somehow stuck. When I push the Red Release Button it will not release the hose connector. Also i noticed a grinding noise which i never before heard. Need some help here.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a Pro 3 and noticed mine was getting harder to remove so I lubed the two rubber gaskets which fixed it. Of course this won't help you remove it, but it will remedy it if you can get it out.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. Meanwhile still didn't get the release button to work and there does not seem to be another way to release it. More tips are welcome.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe give Eheim a call? 1-888-Eheim-NA

Stupid question but have you tried pulling it out as you press the release button? If it's stuck maybe a little extra coaxing could help.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

The release button had miraculously started working again and allowed me to solve the problem. On maintenance i apparently had fitted the float bracket improperly. The white plastic piece was placed upside down. Grinding noise is over and releasing the hose won't be a problem anymore either.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmm. Problem actually got worse. The adapter gave up all together. Not only can i not release the adapter but the on/off switch is completely loose too. So its out of order now. This should not happen with a pump this costly. uke: Anyway need to get a heater asap.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

If it's still under warranty contact Eheim about replacing it.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

jeff5614 said:


> I have a Pro 3 and noticed mine was getting harder to remove so I lubed the two rubber gaskets which fixed it. Of course this won't help you remove it, but it will remedy it if you can get it out.


Hi jeff,
You were right all along. After the last time it got stuck i did not lube the adapter convinced it was because of the misfitted float bracket and because of the fact that none of my other eheims needed lubrication. However lack of lube was indeed what caused the mechanism to grind to a halt. Now the adapter has been forcefully removed (involving unscrewing and a saw). Its been replaced by a new adapter and lubed with eheim spray.

Unfortunately eheim does not provide any warranty on the parts made out of plastics only ceramic parts and the motor; at least thats what i was told by the reseller.

-Glaucus


----------

